# mystery crab



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

A friend of mine has found a new crab in his tank which he has not placed in the tank, it is about an 1" in size and has jet black legs with a red/redish brown body. We can't find anything abou this in the books anyone have an idea what it is?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, it will be very difficult to ID w/o a pic. The crab is a hitch hiker when the LR was collected or while curing in the LFS. Generally speaking, if it has red eyes w/that holographic sheen and the pointed front grasping claws, it's predatory and will be a hazzard for sleeping fish.

HTH


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had the prevledge of seeing the said crab now, it has the shape of an emerald crab, but it is all black now, the top shell shed to a jet black, and the legs have white bands around the legs. It was hanging out next to a coral and the coral wasn't doing the greatest but didn't seem to be picking at it while I was there, just stuff off the rock. The claws where black but longish and pointy.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm....were the legs hairy or smooth? I'd QT it if the legs were smooth and take a pic for further ID.


----------

